# When is it ok to beat your husband?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Or... at least burn his dinner?

Yesterday we were in the pastures and the paddocks with the tractor and my son broke a cardinal rule.... He left the gate open. It was over 100 degrees with the heat index so I had them in their stalls all day. I turned them out around 6 in the evening and fed them in their paddocks. The girls were open to the big pasture (which is where the gate was left open). I cleaned all their stalls and set up feed for this morning, filled all their water troughs and buckets etc. By the time I was done, I was soaked in sweat. I went in and took care of the dogs and the dinner and went to bed!

Sometime during the night husband heard Blues ridiculously high pitched scream. He's a manly guy with a girl scream... Anyway, he went out to investigate and found the girls in the yard so he put them in his stalls. Now... Kudos to husband. He didn't wake me up. He caught the girls and put them away. That's good husband. BUT... This morning... I got up at 430 AM and went out to feed. I called and called and called the girls to bring them into their stalls for the day. I wandered around the pitch black pasture and near the woods... I didn't want to go IN the woods because I'm certain the Boogie Man or at least Jason lives out their. Finally I decided I would have to go look for them in the neighbors bean field. I decided to take care of the boys first though so I head back in the barn to pull them in for the day and realize there are two stall doors that are closed. huh? I look and their are the mares looking as smug as can be. I had to fill their water buckets again and re-feed them but at least I found them...

On the way to the house I decided to check the gate, and found it open... I go in the house and now I'm 20 minutes late and husband is all cutesy... I forgot to tell you the girls escaped last night..... uh huh....

I SUPPOSE the fact that he let me sleep over rides the fact that he let me search for them for 20 minutes this morning? He does that with the dogs too by the way.... He'll let them in the house while I'm outside and then when I come back he'll listen to me yell for them for a good five or ten minutes before it clicks that I'm looking for the dogs who are lying at his feet....

Men!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, being as he wasn't all bad, I would just burn the dinner. No, wait! Better idea. You don't want to eat burnt dinner so have him take you out.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Now that's an idea! Steak dinner for me?


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Dear @farmpony84, it's because of the Y chromosome. When you look at a karyotype (picture of condensed chromosomes lined up in pairs) you will notice that the Y chromosome is much smaller than an X chromosome.

Karyotype here:










There, you see? You see how itty-bitty that little Y-chromosome is? This represents a significant loss of information compared to the X chromosome. Shall we hypothesise what the region of the X chromosome lost in the Y chromosome codes for? What characteristics may be explained by this little factoid? Because men only have a single copy of that information, instead of including a backup copy. 

Deeeeep breaths! ;-) You are getting sleeeepy. You are feeling relaxed. All the stress is slowly draining from your system. Nothing bad can reach you in your safe space. inkunicorn:

Have a decent day now!


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

A mans body only has enough blood in it to run a brain or a penis but not both at the same time. So it's really not our fault, it's the way God made us.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh I haven't laughed this hard over a thread in a long time. I have to say men all seem to behave in the same way regardless of the country we live in eh? I wonder if it would be any different if we let them loose in the wild.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

SueC said:


> Dear @farmpony84, it's because of the Y chromosome. When you look at a karyotype (picture of condensed chromosomes lined up in pairs) you will notice that the Y chromosome is much smaller than an X chromosome.
> 
> Karyotype here:
> 
> ...


Now thas funny..... I don't care who you are... Thas funny!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Before retaliating, anticipate the next time you need him to open your pickle jar for you... :mrgreen:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@mmshiro - I have this really cool contraption that's made for opening jars!

Don't worry.... I'm too lazy to retaliate... although beating could be fun... oops... wrong forum


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Mine deserves it pretty much every day and how I've controlled myself for 24 years is beyond me. 


He'll come in all panicked yelling to come quick because (insert horse name here) is bleeding to death and then I go into heart failure until I get to the barn and see it is a tiny scratch with a little dried blood around it. Telling him his over-reaction to such things is not good for my health, nor for his because he'll have to deal with these things when I'm dead, does no good.


Same thing when Thunder was still a stallion and HE'D forget to close the gate when he brought Thunder in for the day and let the girls out. Thank goodness it only resulted in one oops and the result from that oops is a good one. LOL


He's (hubby) is such a drama queen!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

SueC said:


> ? What characteristics may be explained by this little factoid? Because men only have a single copy of that information, instead of including a backup copy.
> 
> )


so THAT's why DH continually forgets of the gate is latched, latch it behind you. If the water is shut off, shut it off AGAIN when you're done with it. He just stares in a panic when both horses come running from two different directions.

He's missing his back up copy:rofl::rofl:


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I thought I was the only with homicidal thoughts.................


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

sarahfromsc said:


> I thought I was the only with homicidal thoughts.................



No. No you aren't... :? My husband is currently in one of his moody funks and it drives me nuts... he can't even blame it on hormones. Even the dogs are steering clear of him. I sent him out to golf so he didn't ruin my morning off!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

SilverMaple said:


> No. No you aren't... :? My husband is currently in one of his moody funks and it drives me nuts... he can't even blame it on hormones. Even the dogs are steering clear of him. I sent him out to golf so he didn't ruin my morning off!


I send mine off to golf four days a week. I just assume do the work in peace and quiet. And no having to give directions, instructions, and continuous praise for doing the smallest of things.

Praise Allah, God, Jesus, Buddha, Mother Earth, Father Sky, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

elkdog said:


> A mans body only has enough blood in it to run a brain or a penis but not both at the same time. So it's really not our fault, it's the way God made us.



Are you suggesting that @Farmpony's dear husband was operating the LATTER when he forgot to tell her of his having put the horses into the stall?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He still says he did good! Of course when I got home from work he was sitting int he living room in his underpants playing video games... (The boys fished this morning and then were SUPPOSED to clean house)....


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

:


tinyliny said:


> Are you suggesting that @Farmpony's dear husband was operating the LATTER when he forgot to tell her of his having put the horses into the stall?



I’ll add a third possibility, tinyliny — he may have been eating.:smile:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

elkdog said:


> A mans body only has enough blood in it to run a brain or a penis but not both at the same time. So it's really not our fault, it's the way God made us.


Good point. And then there's this, of course. ;-)










An older version:









Link to click if it doesn't show in your browser:

http://pub336womenshealth.wikispace...56150934/The male brain, the female brain.jpg

_
Note: These models are based on anecdotal evidence and reveal the biases of their originators and supporters._


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha! I hope he took you out for a good dinner as payment for that! Though burning his dinner would have been rather satisfying... :rofl:


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

my2geldings said:


> Oh my gosh I haven't laughed this hard over a thread in a long time. I have to say men all seem to behave in the same way regardless of the country we live in eh? I wonder if it would be any different if we let them loose in the wild.


No, we're pretty much the same out in the wild. Except naked! It's a terrible sight to see!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

elkdog said:


> No, we're pretty much the same out in the wild. Except naked! It's a terrible sight to see!


A good approximation of male group behaviour in the wild was shown in the classic cinema film _Room With A View_. . This is a very English film and based on a classic novel.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

SueC said:


> Dear @farmpony84, it's because of the Y chromosome. When you look at a karyotype (picture of condensed chromosomes lined up in pairs) you will notice that the Y chromosome is much smaller than an X chromosome.
> 
> Karyotype here:
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

SueC said:


> A good approximation of male group behaviour in the wild was shown in the classic cinema film _Room With A View_. . This is a very English film and based on a classic novel.


Just in postscript, this film has a PG rating both in Australia and in the UK, meaning it is free to be shown to high school students in both countries including to students under 15 years old, and it does indeed get shown as part of the curriculum in Australian schools, including the nude bathing scene, which our rating authorities did not find offensive. The 1995 BBC Pride&Predudice has a similar rating, similar scene involving Colin Firth, and similar use in schools in our country.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

sarahfromsc said:


> I just assume do the work in peace and quiet. And no having to give directions, instructions, and continuous praise for doing the smallest of things.
> 
> Praise Allah, God, Jesus, Buddha, Mother Earth, Father Sky, etc., etc., etc.


There is more detail required with thy husband than there ever was with my son when he was ten--------

I think husbands muck things up on purpose a lot of the time, just so we will send them to the golf course or the workshop to work on their race car.

I was in the hospital a few days and all-y'all would really be surprised at how well chores got done and that DH actually fed each horse exactly what they were supposed to have. I still have the feeding instructions in his hand writing ----- suitable for framing as a reminder of what he can do when he wants to:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

The thing I find most puzzling about the lovely man I married is his ability to go right past something I put out in the open to be noticed without seeing it. Even things left in the logical path to the door! It really doesn't register. His brain is too busy working on important things like creating a Markov chain of Latin syllables to generate plausible-sounding fake binomial names (might be useful for undiscovered species). :rofl: Of course, _we_ can think of stuff like that and notice the big container of recycling at the same time. Computing people call it parallel processing. ;-)


However, he does multi-task. For example, he always listens to his iPod when doing the dishes!  And he insists on doing the dishes, and his share of the housework. (Cow-wrangling is my department.) In that, I'm really fortunate, because in Australia, the average woman does more than her fair share of the housework.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> There is more detail required with thy husband than there ever was with my son when he was ten--------
> 
> I think husbands muck things up on purpose a lot of the time, just so we will send them to the golf course or the workshop to work on their race car.
> 
> I was in the hospital a few days and all-y'all would really be surprised at how well chores got done and that DH actually fed each horse exactly what they were supposed to have. I still have the feeding instructions in his hand writing ----- suitable for framing as a reminder of what he can do when he wants to:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:



Lucky you! If I go somewhere this time of year hubby's idea of taking care of them is to lock them out of the barn so that he doesn't have to scoop poop and making sure they have water. He will feed the minis because they don't have pasture.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

:blueunicorn:


JCnGrace said:


> Lucky you! If I go somewhere this time of year hubby's idea of taking care of them is to lock them out of the barn so that he doesn't have to scoop poop and making sure they have water. He will feed the minis because they don't have pasture.


Whellll ----- the reason he was so diligent about their feeding is because Joker is insulin resistant and has foundered really bad in the past. DH is fully aware of all the vet bills, and $$$$ I have spent on ancillaries and supplements for Joker. I have lowered my voice more than once and declared it "will be lawyer time if something happens to Joker on your watch".

Rusty has environmental issues and is an easy keeper, plus Joker needs a bud in the barn at night, so it's lawyer time if he doesn't get put up with Joker, lollol

Otherwise ------- you betcha, my DH thinks like yours ----- just lock them out of the barn and save all that pooper-scooping, lollollol


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Some of you may find this amusing:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> @mmshiro - I have this really cool contraption that's made for opening jars!
> 
> Don't worry.... I'm too lazy to retaliate... although beating could be fun... oops... wrong forum


BAHAAHAHAHA you're killing me. I think we should open up a thread in the adult forum section. This is hilarious.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@Tazzie No dinner for me! Underwear boy and Underwear man were both so busy with the video games that I had to clean six stalls, fill water buckets, set up feed for tomorrow, feed pig, dogs cats horses while drenched in sweat.... I decided to make myself a nice cool salad for dinner (with chicken nuggets as my meat because anything else would take too much effort) and eat. It was probably 9 o'clock before they asked me if I was cooking dinner!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> @Tazzie No dinner for me! Underwear boy and Underwear man were both so busy with the video games that I had to clean six stalls, fill water buckets, set up feed for tomorrow, feed pig, dogs cats horses while drenched in sweat.... I decided to make myself a nice cool salad for dinner (with chicken nuggets as my meat because anything else would take too much effort) and eat. It was probably 9 o'clock before they asked me if I was cooking dinner!


^^^Im not at a loss for words on your son's and husband's unenthusiastic behavior, I can't say what I really want to or you will have to give me a big fat forum infraction :beatup::beatup: 

The sad part about your evening is that a bunch of us were re-living all that work, drenched in sweat/too tired to chew/eat whatever's available.

I tip my hat to you for even hVing the strength to make a salad. I eat yogurt because I have to not because I want to, and there are times even that looks pretty good because pulling the lid off isn't all that strenuousinkunicorn:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So my son is a teenager.... that should explain him pretty easily...

And I guess I should say the husband works 40 hours a week plus is on call 24/7 for any emergent situations that may arise since his line of work is... specialized. He does do stuff around the house but it's like he's on his man period this last month. He has been on lazy mode for weeks. I'm not sure how to light the fire under him....

The kid... well... he's a work in progress. He just called to say his room is cleaned and mopped and so is his bathroom. I'm certain I will have to go in with the bleach but hopefully he has everything picked up....


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

@farmpony84, did any of us actually offer suggested answers for your original question?

As in, when is it OK to beat your husband?

Well, definitely at Scrabble! ;-)


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

*LADIES COME HITHER!!!*. You are NOT going to believe this one:

DH is 70, I am 71 --- he has had more "incidents" in the 16 years I've known him than I have had in a lifetime. That is because I am cautious and think ahead, whereas in some instances Dh's Type A self just bull dozes into something without thinking of the what-if's.

*Like this morning------* while taking the dogs for their normal run in the pasture on HIS 4-wheeler. It's a newer Kawasaki and, unlike my lovable old Honda, has a switch to engage 4-wheel drive. Now WHY would we want to engage 4-wheel drive when climbing the short very grassy-wet hill that requires a hard/fast turn to miss the chain link fence in the backyard (he was on the pasture side). 

WHY would we want to do that? How about so as to avoid missing the slippery turn in 2-wheel drive and starting to climb the chain link fence?!?! 

So the old Fart is still pretty agile and was able to bale off the 4-wheeler before it rolled tail end over tin cups back down the hill. Thankfully he cleared the fence and the 4-wheeler, elst I likely would not be posting about it from the luxury of home.

His side is sore but he can take deep breaths so nothing is broke or fractured. And nupe, no helmet.

I was so relieved and so P.O. all at once that I forgot to unleash with the sailor swearing on him ---- too late now, so I'm venting on this thread.

70 years old is no time to be acting like a complete *ss---------

The End.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

^ My dad is 74. He still does stuff like this. 

Last week he was helping a family friend load hay and work on the air conditioner on their horse trailer before fair season, with it parked at a loading dock. He stepped off the dock and fell 10' onto concrete. Rolled upon impact and came up standing. He has a bruise on his shoulder and that's it...

My husband's dad spent nearly 24 hours, in January, on top of the barn before someone found him. His wife had gone to the river house for the weekend with a friend, and he climbed up on the barn to nail down a loose shingle. Why he saw the need to do that on that particular day, with nobody there, when it had been loose for weeks is anybody's guess. Well, you can guess what happened. While he's on the roof, the ladder blew over. His phone was, of course, in the pickup truck 30 feet below. Eventually one of the neighbors stopped by to drop something off and noticed him hollering and waving from the roof. He wasn't any worse for wear, and didn't seem too concerned--- "I figured someone would come along eventually." 

Your husband is in good company. I'm glad he is ok!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Someone on here needs to take all this fodder and write a book titled "some family jewels are not worth having", or some such title, lol

*SilverMaple, *I am very glad your dad and dad-in-law are also both none the worse for the wear


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How does one persuade a man to take up golf?

Asking for a friend with a maniacal expression, and possibly a large carving knife in hand......


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

walkinthewalk said:


> *LADIES COME HITHER!!!*. You are NOT going to believe this one:
> 
> DH is 70, I am 71 --- he has had more "incidents" in the 16 years I've known him than I have had in a lifetime. That is because I am cautious and think ahead, whereas in some instances Dh's Type A self just bull dozes into something without thinking of the what-if's.
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

And your writing! Bwahahahaha! :runpony:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

walkinthewalk said:


> *LADIES COME HITHER!!!*. You are NOT going to believe this one:
> 
> DH is 70, I am 71 --- he has had more "incidents" in the 16 years I've known him than I have had in a lifetime. That is because I am cautious and think ahead, whereas in some instances Dh's Type A self just bull dozes into something without thinking of the what-if's.
> 
> ...


because he is ok, I think beating is definitely in order right? beating for leaving his working brain cells behind while walking the dogs with the ATV?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> because he is ok, I think beating is definitely in order right? beating for leaving his working brain cells behind while walking the dogs with the ATV?


Better than that ------- he did about an hour's worth of weed whacking yesterday, plus bouncing around on the little garden tractor.

I, on the other hand, got the 4-wheel drive JD fired up and mowed the side yard that is so steep, I would literally slide off the tractor if I didn't have a death grip on the opposite fender. If that were to happen, I would keep on rolling thru the brambles and barbed wire, straight down another 20 feet onto the road. If I still didn't stop, I would get to go into neighbor's barbed wire cow fence and continue rolling downhill for another 75'-100'? To the bottom of his pasture and hope the bull wasn't around, lollol

How's that for a vision --- it's a lot of why our road is barely more than one lane, lollollol -- the flatest part of this 25 acres is where the barn sits, lollollollol

I don't know what the degree of incline that side yard is but I know it's way more than the maximum "safe" of 15%. It was far better that overly cautious me, did that mowing, leaving the flat areas and weed whacking to the less cautious of the two of us:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:, lollol


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't have time to read all posts this morning but will come back and read later because this is entertaining.


The only thing I can add is that it has/ and is my experience that the male species don't get any better as they age. Just something to look forward to. : ) Bless their little hearts and God love 'em.


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

Never. You should hang him by his ankles and slap him with wet noodles. This thread is too funny. It seems like most men are the same all over.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hotrodz4me said:


> Never. You should hang him by his ankles and slap him with wet noodles. This thread is too funny. It seems like most men are the same all over.


I can't really comment because this isn't in the saloon but I have a feeling that would NOT be punishment for many men.... :shock:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

farmpony84 said:


> So my son is a teenager.... that should explain him pretty easily...
> 
> .



Teenager or not, my brother and I would not have survived long had we tried to pull a stunt like sitting in our underwear or pajamas playing video games while a parent was working on something we should have been helping with.... it would not have been pretty, and we were not in the slightest abused or mistreated.... you helped, and after your chores and the work EVERYONE was doing was done, that was the time for games, tv, etc.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I wanted to beat mine all day today because he was in a talkative mood and I had a headache. I swear his lips didn't stop flapping from the time he got up until he went to bed. I think I went around with my jaw clenched all day to keep from telling him to just shut up. LOL Yes, I know he didn't deserve a beating just because of a motor mouth. Is it ok to miss the old days when he still went to work every day?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> I wanted to beat mine all day today because he was in a talkative mood and I had a headache. I swear his lips didn't stop flapping from the time he got up until he went to bed. I think I went around with my jaw clenched all day to keep from telling him to just shut up. LOL Yes, I know he didn't deserve a beating just because of a motor mouth. Is it ok to miss the old days when he still went to work every day?



Oh God do I know that one! PLEASE SHUT UP!!!

And now it's occurring to me that when I'm recovering from my knee replacement he will be there, talking ALL DAY. and I won't be able to escape....AGHHHHH


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It's good to know I'm not the only person who likes a little peace and quiet every once in a while @Golden Horse. Usually I can count on relative silence during chores but he even followed me to the barn today. OH MY on your upcoming dilemma! Look into renting one of those motor scooters and tell them you want one that moves faster than a human being. LOL


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

JCnGrace said:


> I wanted to beat mine all day today because he was in a talkative mood and I had a headache. I swear his lips didn't stop flapping from the time he got up until he went to bed. I think I went around with my jaw clenched all day to keep from telling him to just shut up. LOL Yes, I know he didn't deserve a beating just because of a motor mouth. Is it ok to miss the old days when he still went to work every day?


I'm on the flip side of that coin. I must of done something to upset my girlfriend and I have no idea what I did, now she's giving me the silent treatment. THIS IS GREAT! I live out in the country for the peace and quiet. The constant chatter will drive you nuts.

I guess we have chickens, never heard them crowing before.

I'm going to go leave the toilet seat up, maybe I can get get another day of SILENCE out of it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

SilverMaple said:


> Teenager or not, my brother and I would not have survived long had we tried to pull a stunt like sitting in our underwear or pajamas playing video games while a parent was working on something we should have been helping with.... it would not have been pretty, and we were not in the slightest abused or mistreated.... you helped, and after your chores and the work EVERYONE was doing was done, that was the time for games, tv, etc.


Yes but how can I beat Underwear Boy for doing what Underwear Man is doing????


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

farmpony84 said:


> Yes but how can I beat Underwear Boy for doing what Underwear Man is doing????



^ Have a discussion with Underwear Man about modeling appropriate behavior to Underwear Boy, so Underwear Boy doesn't turn into Underwear Young Man thinking it's ok to sit on his butt while his mom/girlfriend/wife whatever does all the work. 

No matter how long the day or how tired he was, my dad always made sure that we helped mom with the dishes, watering the garden, or taking care of animals before we all retired to the living room or went somewhere after dinner. Same for her-- if she was done with her tasks but he was still working on mowing the yard or fixing fence or what have you, we helped finish that, too. If the help was turned down, that was fine, but it was always offered. As we got older, the same was offered to us--- parents offered to help with homework if needed, or if I was out finishing cleaning stalls mom or dad or my brother would venture out and see if I wanted help before it got dark. Sometimes I took them up on the offer, sometimes I was fine with them going to do whatever as I enjoyed my 'alone time'. But it was offered, and there were no sighs, rolling eyes or grumpiness if someone said "Thanks so much-- if you could get that pile of sticks over there to the burn heap, that would really be nice." On weekends, we didn't go do anything fun until the house was cleaned and chores were done. If you got done early, you helped someone finish theirs so you could get done sooner. That's simple respect within the family. And as a bonus result, my brother, unlike most of his peers, is fully able to run a home, care for his toddler daughter as a stay-at-home dad, run his business from home, and maintain a homestead while helping with cooking and cleaning because it was expected of him as a member of our family to do all of that at one point or another. I went to college with girls who had never pumped gas, done a load of laundry, or boiled water for spaghetti because they spent their childhood sitting around watching tv rather than helping parents. That won't get you far in life. 

Case in point. My good friend just divorced her husband of six years because he would come home from work, plop down ahead of the tv, and play video games until midnight, leaving her to do all of the cooking, cleaning, getting their kids to bed, and the myriad of other things it took to run a household even though she also had a full-time job. Every time I was over there, there he'd be-- sitting on the couch in his boxers playing shooting games that were completely inappropriate to be played in the same room as little kids. On days she worked late, he'd get the boys from daycare and she'd come home two hours later to find the baby still in his carrier in the living room and her toddler feeding himself cereal because Hubby couldn't be bothered to care for them before he got his games going. Her kids had started modeling that behavior of ignoring her when she asked them to help with something, and he refused to change. She finally couldn't take it any more. We're wondering if he's even noticed that she and the kids are gone yet, or if he's still sitting on the couch in his underwear playing Call of Duty and wondering why nobody has brought him dinner or washed his jeans for him..... his mom was ok with that, so he thought his wife should be, too. Well, she wasn't. And he lost his kids over it.


Not saying Underwear Man is worthy of divorce, by any means, but he is modeling behavior that your son will see as OK, and if that's not alright with you as parents, he needs to be made aware.


----------

